# 4" oscar and tankmate of ??



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well there's 130g tank here and a 4"oscar going in it hahaha... I'm thinking of maybe a snowflake eel or maybe a lungfish or something along that line ... Or maybe a black ghost knife fish ? Anyone have any experince with these or know if it be alright ? I like big fish... I don't like arowana's or silver dollars, I'm having a hard time finding larger sized fish that appeal to my liking..


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

My friend had a clown knife went for 4" to 12" in 3 months and killed everything in his tank if he stopped feeding it feeders. It even ate a pictus cat.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

... snowflake eels are saltwater


----------



## jimandlynnette (Jun 10, 2012)

i have a blood parrot w my oscar. they get along fine


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> My friend had a clown knife went for 4" to 12" in 3 months and killed everything in his tank if he stopped feeding it feeders. It even ate a pictus cat.


unless your friend has a HUGE tank and i mean something along the size of 8'x3'x2' that clown knife is gonna be VERY unhappy.

back on topic: stay aways from black ghost knife and an oscar mix. in your tank size i would suggest you add 1 or 2 of the bigger species of south/central american cichlid. example: jack dempsy, green terror, red texas, and so on. you get the idea.


----------



## Billstar (Jan 24, 2012)

Barramundi


----------

